# Eigene Agentur



## paulee (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin seit ich 10 Jahre alt bin, der Fotografie sehr zugetan. Seit kurzem hab ich mir eine neue EOS 350D zugelegt, in den nächsten Wochen kommen noch 1-2 Objektive zur perfekten Vollendung. Vorher habe ich mit einer Nikon F3 "geschossen" - ein Traumgerät sage ich euch! 

Aber jetzt zum Eigentlichen:
Ich will mit meiner besten Freundin (auch der Fotografie sehr zugetan) eine Fotoagentur aufmachen. Im eigentlichen wollen wir uns auf Naturfotos und Nahaufnahmen spezialisieren etc. 

Meine Frage an euch:
1. Was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von der Idee?
2. Kann man mit Naturfotos wirklich noch Geld machen ? (oder muss man schon auf das fotografieren von Promis etc. umsteigen, um Geld zu verdienen?)


Vielen Dank im vorraus für die Antworten


----------



## tobee (31. Juli 2006)

> 1. Was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von der Idee?


Anschauungsmaterial wäre nicht schlecht . Aber die Idee ansich ist nicht schlecht.



> 2. Kann man mit Naturfotos wirklich noch Geld machen ? (oder muss man schon auf das fotografieren von Promis etc. umsteigen, um Geld zu verdienen?)


Nein auf keinen Fall. Für hoch qualitative Bilder würde ich schon was zahlen. Wenn ich z.b. Bilder für die Grundlage einer Homepage brauche.

Tobee


----------



## luke_the_duke (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo,



> ...oder muss man schon auf das fotografieren von Promis etc. umsteigen, um Geld zu verdienen?



Nicht wirklich. Einen Bildkatalog mit Naturbildern zu erstellen ist sicher eine gute Sache, auch als (künstlerischer) Leistungsausweis. Wenn jedoch die Agentur danach eure einzige Einnahmequelle sein wird, kommt ihr aber um  Auftragsarbeiten wie z.B. Hochzeiten, Portraits, Firmenfotos usw. wohl kam herum, ob das aber gleich Promis sein werden bzw. Klatschblätter wag ich zu bezeweifeln. 
Ihr solltet euch gut überlegen, wie und wo ihr euch euren Kundenstamm erarbeiten wollt, wie ihr euch verkaufen wollt. 
Das mal so als Denkanstoss .

gruss


----------



## faltenzwerg (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
Ich würde noch darauf achten, wie ihr das ganze an vermarkten wollt. Die Bezeichnung "Fotograph" z.B. ist meines Wissens nach eine geschütze Berufsbezeichnung, das heisst ihr könnt Dienste, ohne entsprechende Ausbildung/Studium nicht einfach darunter verkaufen, ohne rechtliche Probleme zu bekommen
mfg faltenzwerg


----------



## Leola13 (31. Juli 2006)

Hai,

ich hatte vor langer, langer Zeit einmal die frage gestellt, ob sich mit Fotos Geld verdienen lässt.

Die Antworten sind für dich sicherlich von Interesse. Bei einer Spezialisierung auf Naturaufnahem ist sicherlich auch dein Kundekreis sehr eingeschränkt. Kalender und Co. fällt mir dazu spontan ein,  evtl. Postkartenhersteller.

Viel Erfolg.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. Juli 2006)

faltenzwerg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde noch darauf achten, wie ihr das ganze an vermarkten wollt. Die Bezeichnung "Fotograph" z.B. ist meines Wissens nach eine geschütze Berufsbezeichnung, das heisst ihr könnt Dienste, ohne entsprechende Ausbildung/Studium nicht einfach darunter verkaufen, ohne rechtliche Probleme zu bekommen
> mfg faltenzwerg


Fotograf ist keine geschützte Berufsbezeichnung. 
Seit dem Fall des Meisterzwangs darf sich jeder als Fotograf selbstständig machen. 

Gruß


----------



## fotoFC (12. September 2006)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fotograf ist keine geschützte Berufsbezeichnung.
> Seit dem Fall des Meisterzwangs darf sich jeder als Fotograf selbstständig machen.
> 
> Gruß


 
paulee, der den thread eröffnete lebt allerdings scheinbar in österreich ;-)

und bei uns ist DEFINITIV der sog. "vollfotograf" ein an die meisterprüfung gebundenes gewerbe (ausnahme der sog. pressefotograf, das wäre ein freies gewerbe, das allerdings wirklich nichts anderes darf, als tagesaktuelle berichterstattung: ein härteres geschäft - in der fotografie - kenne ich nicht). natürlich kann man es auch als "pfuscher" probieren: funktioniert, wenn man entweder so schlecht ist, dass man keinem anderen kollegen was wegnimmt oder wenn man gute beziehungen im fall eines gewerberechtlichen verfahrens hat (die anzeige kommt wie das amen im gebet, sobald man einmal einen anderen geschädigt hat, die neidgenossenschaft scheint in diesem gewerbe besonders ausgeprägt zu sein - liegt aber vermutlich am relativ stressigen kampf um den kleinen kuchen - österreich ist nicht das mekka der fotografie, leider).

meine meinung zu deinen plänen (und ich spreche als in österreich tätiger werbefotograf, natürlich MIT meisterprüfung): es ist auch bei uns ein hartes brot. wenn man gut ist, d.h. begabt, sehr gut technisch ausgebildet, sehr motiviert, viel geld in sein handwerkszeug investiert und die notwendigen marketingstrategien entwickelt, um an kundschaft heranzukommen, sowie nebenbei die notwendigen kontakte hat, um in der startphase die ersten aufträge zu akquirieren, bevor man verhungert, hat man trotz allem ganz gute chancen. ich persönlich will mich nicht beklagen, ich glaube es gibt mit abstand mehr kollegen, denen es schlechter geht als mir, als umgekehrt.

und aus dieser (positiven) eigenen erfahrung und dem wissen, dass ich seit über 30 jahren (beruflich) fotografiere, ohne auch nur einmal die freude an diesem herrlichen beruf vermisst zu haben: überlege es dir gut, beachte o.a. "grunderfordernisse" und wenn du glaubst, sie erfüllen zu können -> warte nicht, mach' es!

ad (nur) naturfotografie: nicht mein fachgebiet, aber imho eine ziemliche nische, die die sache nicht umbedingt erleichtert. da würde ich über marketing und auftraggeber besonders lange nachdenken ;-)

und zuletzt: wenn wirklich NUR bildagentur angedacht ist, ohne eigene (auftrags)produktionen (somit auch freies gewerbe) - das würde ich als ziemlich risikoreich ansehen - gegen das marketingbudget der grossen wird man nicht ankommen und der markt der "kleinen" ist wirklich kaputt. 

lg aus wien
fc


----------



## TheMike (5. November 2006)

Also, meine wohl nicht wahnsinnig relevante Meinung zum Thema:

Geld verdienen mit Photos kann man bestimmt. Aber um als reine Agentur - und dann noch in einem spezialisierten Gebiet - gut Geld verdienen zu können, muss man WIRKLICH gut sein. Und in der Naturphotographie gibts schon viele sehr gute Profis, die sich auch mal ne Woche in den Schlamm im Regenwald legen, um DAS Bild zu kriegen, das sie wollen - und dann auch verkaufen können. 
Darum: Wenn ihr die Agentur nebenher macht und n bissel was dazu verdienen wollt: Klar, machts!
Aber wenn ihr davon leben wollt, habe ich ziemliche Zweifel, ob das realistisch ist.


----------



## Photo-Techniker (13. Mai 2010)

In Deutschland gibt es einen staatlich anerkannten Ausbildungsberuf mit der Berufsbezeichnung Fotograf, daher ist die Berufsbezeichnung geschützt, jedoch, ohne sich Fotograf nennen zu dürfen, steht die Ausübung des Berufes auch Autodidakten offen. Gemäß § 18 Abs. 2 gehört die Ausübung des Berufs Fotograf als selbständiges Gewerbe nach dem Dritten Gesetz zur Änderung der Handwerksordnung und anderer handwerksrechtlicher Vorschriften vom 24. Dezember 2003, zu den zulassungsfreien Berufen, d. h., dass der Beruf des Fotografen in der Regel ohne Meisterbrief ausgeübt werden kann. Trotzdem ist eine Eintragung in die Handwerksrolle bei der jeweiligen Berufskammer notwendig. Die Berufsbezeichnung Fotograf ist nach wie vor, wie die Berufsbezeichnungen Fototechnischer Assistent, Fotolaborant und Fotoingenieur gesetzlich geschützt. Der Titel Meister, staatl. geprüfter Techniker und die akademischen Grade bzw. staatlichen Abschlussbezeichnungen Diplom…, Bachelor oder Master werden nur nach einem absolviertem Fachschul- bzw. (Fach-)Hochschulstudium verliehen.
Während der Begriff Designer von jeher frei genutzt werden konnte, darf die Berufsbezeichnung staatl. gepr. Fotodesigner und der akademische Grad Diplom-Foto-Designer nur nach erfolgreich absolvierter Ausbildung geführt werden.
Hingegen sind die Begriffe Bildreporter, Bildjournalist, Bildberichterstatter, Fotoartist, Fotodesigner, Bildermacher oder schlichtweg nur Fotografie keine geschützten Bezeichnungen und werden überwiegend von Autodidakten genutzt.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

@Photo-Techniker, nur um einen alten Thread auszugraben und Wikipedia zu zitieren, hättest Du Dich nun wirklich nicht registrieren müssen. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fotografie#Fotograf_als_Beruf

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: und beim nächsten mal nenne doch bitte auch die Quelle, aus der Du zitierst.


----------

